# 2015 Narrative Film Directing MFA -  UCLA Only - Did you get your interview?



## Lucky Director (Feb 2, 2015)

A thread for applicants to the 2015 UCLA graduate program in directing. What's your background? What kind of stories do you intend to tell? What do you think of the way the program is organized? Has your interview request come in yet? 
Etc.!


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 24, 2015)

Got my interview email today. Anyone else? It says they interview 70 for approximately 18 open spots. Tough odds!


----------



## jake2 (Feb 24, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> Got my interview email today. Anyone else? It says they interview 70 for approximately 18 open spots. Tough odds!



Got my interview invite today as well and am very excited. 1:4 odds aren't great, but they said 400 applied, so at least they are getting better!


----------



## Buusey (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey, people who got interviews. Are you International (Skype), NY, or LA?


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 26, 2015)

LA for me.


----------



## psheets (Feb 26, 2015)

From my understanding it's approximately 2-3 selections from ~150 applicants for the MFA in Cinematography.


----------



## jake2 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm interviewing in NY. I think somebody on the big thread already did a skype international interview.


----------



## psheets (Feb 26, 2015)

Just got my interview for UCLA and it's actually on my birthday, March 15th!

This is for the MFA in Production/Cinematography


----------



## Clique (Mar 1, 2015)

So people are already getting notification emails this week?


----------



## Point Break (Mar 11, 2015)

Anyone else still waiting to hear from UCLA for DIRECTING??? I was wondering if anyone has interviewed yet or knows if they're still sending out interview invites for directors...

The silence is making the wait so much more stressful


----------



## Elva (Mar 12, 2015)

Point Break said:


> Anyone else still waiting to hear from UCLA for DIRECTING??? I was wondering if anyone has interviewed yet or knows if they're still sending out interview invites for directors...
> 
> The silence is making the wait so much more stressful


Hi there, I am still waiting to hear from UCLA for Directing as well. I sent them an email yesterday asking why I still don't hear anything back and they replied today saying "No news is good news". I guess it means that we are at least not rejected so far. Hope it will eventually turn to be real good news. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bblens88 (Mar 12, 2015)

Elva said:


> Hi there, I am still waiting to hear from UCLA for Directing as well. I sent them an email yesterday asking why I still don't hear anything back and they replied today saying "No news is good news". I guess it means that we are at least not rejected so far. Hope it will eventually turn to be real good news. Fingers crossed.



Thanks for reaching out to them, Elva. I think we are all getting nervous about not hearing back. 

What other programs did you apply to?


----------



## Elva (Mar 12, 2015)

bblens88 said:


> Thanks for reaching out to them, Elva. I think we are all getting nervous about not hearing back.
> 
> What other programs did you apply to?


Yes, very nervous. I also applied to Directing in NYU, Chapman and CalArts. Had interview with Chapman last week and haven't heard from NYU and CalArts.


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 13, 2015)

Has anyone interviewed for Directing yet? I have my interview tomorrow in LA... super nervous. Still trying to nail down my pitch.


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 15, 2015)

This thread seems quiet, but I just thought I'd say I had my interview yesterday and I'm feeling good about it. They told me we could expect decisions by the second week of April. Good luck!


----------



## Point Break (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations on your interview success so far!!!

I'm pretty sure the quiet is just a reflection of the radio silence we've been getting from UCLA. Most of us are still hoping for a second round of interviews to be sent out. If they're deciding on narrative directors in April, there should still be time to interview more, right?


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 15, 2015)

Point Break said:


> Congratulations on your interview success so far!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure the quiet is just a reflection of the radio silence we've been getting from UCLA. Most of us are still hoping for a second round of interviews to be sent out. If they're deciding on narrative directors in April, there should still be time to interview more, right?


In the interview they told me they will be interviewing until the end of March. I hope that helps! It's great that you have an acceptance from USC though. I'd just love to know that I'm going SOMEWHERE.


----------



## jake2 (Mar 17, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> In the interview they told me they will be interviewing until the end of March. I hope that helps! It's great that you have an acceptance from USC though. I'd just love to know that I'm going SOMEWHERE.



Congrats on your UCLA interview Jake! How did it go?


----------



## bblens88 (Mar 17, 2015)

Point Break said:


> Congratulations on your interview success so far!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure the quiet is just a reflection of the radio silence we've been getting from UCLA. Most of us are still hoping for a second round of interviews to be sent out. If they're deciding on narrative directors in April, there should still be time to interview more, right?



It sounds like it. It seems they actually are a month behind than last year's process. UCLA is usually a November deadline.


----------



## LuckyDirector (Mar 17, 2015)

Just want to say that I feel frustrated on the part of anyone who applied to the UCLA directing programme and hasn't heard anything yet. I'd suggest that they are stringing people along more so than the other top MFA schools, even despite their later deadline. Regardless of their vagueness on the matter, I doubt that they will be sending out any more interview invitations. But if they do, these really should have gone out already, along with rejections, if they expect to be as competitive as the other top four programs. Much luck to the worthy! -LD


----------



## LunaticLuna (Mar 18, 2015)

Congrats on the interview! @JakeHannaford
I had my Skype interview of UCLA MFA directing program on March 5th,which was happen to be the last day of my trip to Japan. For now, all I need to do is to wait patiently. Finger crossed! If it turned out to be rejection, I think I will be attending SAIC's program. Has anyone applied to SAIC?


----------



## jake2 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sounds like we'll be hearing back next week. Anybody else anxiously awaiting a response?


----------



## Hasan (Apr 3, 2015)

jake2 said:


> Sounds like we'll be hearing back next week. Anybody else anxiously awaiting a response?


Are you sure we r gonna hear back by next week? Cuz i heard they r gonna send out emails by April 15th


----------



## jake2 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hasan said:


> Are you sure we r gonna hear back by next week? Cuz i heard they r gonna send out emails by April 15th



Not definite, but they told me at my interview that their goal was to let people know by April 10th. Could take longer I guess though as there is nothing tying them to that date.


----------



## JakeHannaford (Apr 4, 2015)

I had a voicemail from UCLA on Wednesday, returned the call on Thursday, found out I got in for Directing. Just thought I'd give you all a heads up.


----------



## jake2 (Apr 4, 2015)

Congrats Jake!

Doesn't bode well for the rest of us though... ah well...


----------



## LunaticLuna (Apr 4, 2015)

Congrats Jake! That must be an exciting news!!! 
Haven't heard back from them yet. I don't think it is a good sign.....Well...anyway, congrats!!!!


----------



## JakeHannaford (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks guys. If it helps, I'll likely be accepting a spot at Columbia, opening up my spot for a waitlister. Good luck!


----------

